# Rob Bell, Mars Hill and Nooma



## D. Paul (May 21, 2007)

http://www.marshill.org/#sn

I was recently "introduced" to the ministry of Rob Bell, Pastor of Mars Hill Bible Church in Grandville, Michigan and founder of Nooma.com

The introductory CD bordered on mysticism but had the definite smack of "Emergent" speech. 

Is any one familiar?


----------



## jawyman (May 22, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> http://www.marshill.org/#sn
> 
> I was recently "introduced" to the ministry of Rob Bell, Pastor of Mars Hill Bible Church in Grandville, Michigan and founder of Nooma.com
> 
> ...



I work for the company that publishes Rob Bell and we distribute Noomas. I can tell you that while Rob has not said he is part of the Emergent Church, he sure does read like he is. My advice is to pray for discernment with what you read.


----------



## Davidius (May 22, 2007)

I had some friends on campus who were way too into him. One thing I remember in particular was that he said Christianity would still be Christianity without the virgin birth. 

You see, according to him the collection of Christian orthodoxy is like a trampoline. If you lose one or two springs, you can still keep jumping. In other words, Christianity isn't about these core doctrines; it's about (insert non-theological mission-based activity here). 

I would stay away from him altogether. His stuff is definitely some of the most influential Emergent-esque material out there.


----------

